# red and gray



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

His color choice. Castaway XP3 7'6". Wrapping the Tidal Wave spin guides tonite. That's Doc's "old school" caduceus weave pattern...still works!


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

Very classy looking Gonads. That acrylic really sets off the grips.
Cheers, Ellis


----------



## jaycook (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice work Jerry! That red really glows. Fantastic weaves also.


----------



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

Looking good all the way around Jerry. Great work on those grips.


----------



## Pods (Jan 11, 2006)

Beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mark blabaum (Dec 6, 2007)

Great work Jerry, grips, weave and color all look perfect.


----------



## hookset4 (Nov 8, 2004)

mark blabaum said:


> Great work Jerry, grips, weave and color all look perfect.


X2

-hook


----------



## Silverfox1 (Feb 21, 2007)

Great job


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Those acrylic inserts are beautiful. Just perfect with the thread colors. Stunning......BTW, why is Ellis mad at you? LOL...


----------



## Louarn (Jul 26, 2013)

Nice and clean work !


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

All right, I will apologize. Sorry Gonags, it must have been that $3.00 wine that I drank.


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

Look great Jerry...


----------



## Wafflejaw (Jun 15, 2010)

Another great looking rod Jerry!


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

pg542 said:


> BTW, why is Ellis mad at you? LOL...


Don't mind the "grumpy ole man", he's pizzed at the world...never caught a fish bigger than this, and eats them all. :slimer: Thanks guys!


----------



## capfab (May 21, 2010)

Beautiful work!


----------



## Tail Chasen (Aug 31, 2013)

Very nice


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Thanks, TC, tho I'm feel'n alittle guilty about not getting it out fast enough. It's been finished for awhile. I will be delivering it to STx next wke to the guy that commissioned it for his Corpus dentist. Here's the last shot of a guide wrap, w/ one of the several fish marks he wanted. It feels/casts sweet, and I bet he catches some fish with it. You're not Tilman, are you?


----------



## YAKNTX (Jun 6, 2010)

Looks very nice Jerry


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Yea, you're good.


----------



## xxxxxQTRODS (Nov 17, 2009)

Baeut-t-ful. As always


----------



## xxxxxQTRODS (Nov 17, 2009)

Baeut-t-ful. As always


----------



## d4rdbuilder (Jan 19, 2007)

Jerry great job !!!


----------



## Silverfox1 (Feb 21, 2007)

Sweet


----------

